# Wird Rebecca Mir ProSiebens neue red!-Moderatorin?



## beachkini (13 Juli 2012)

Rebecca Mir startet jetzt richtig durch! Nicht nur als Model konnte sie bisher reichlich Jobs an Land ziehen - nun will die 20-Jährige auch im TV als Moderatorin erfolgreich werden. Sie wird ab Herbst voraussichtich ProSiebens Promi-Magazin „red!“ übernehmen.

Nachdem sich Rebecca Mir, 20, beim letzten „GNTM“-Finale so super geschlagen hat, soll sie sich im Herbst bei dem Promi-Magazin „red!“ (ProSieben) mit Annemarie Warnkross abwechseln, wie OK! exklusiv herausgefunden hat.

Die bisherige Co-Moderatorin Hadnet Tesfai wird noch als Reporterin unterwegs sein, aber sich sonst verstärkt beim Sender ZDF kultur engagieren.

Kleinere Moderationsjobs hat Becci ja bereits erfolgreich gemeistert: Als Backstage-Reporterin im GNTM-Finale überzeugte sie, kurze Zeit später durfte sie "GNTM - die 25 unvergesslichsten Momente" präsentieren.

Klar, das bei so einem (hübschen) Talent auch weitere TV-Angebote folgen.


----------

